# "آيليمب".. أول يد اصطناعية في العالم....رائع



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (2 أبريل 2008)

دبي: طرح معرض ومؤتمر الصحة العربي -الذي يعد أكبر تجمع في الشرق الاوسط للعاملين في القطاع الطبي الذي يفتتح اليوم في دبي- أول يد اصطناعية في العالم متوافرة علي نطاق تجاري.
وهذه اليد الاصطناعية التي تشبه اليد البشرية تقوم بوظائفها مع خمسة أصابع تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية بصورة منفصلة عن بعضها البعض، ويتم عرضها للمرة الاولي في المنطقة.
وستكون شركة تاتش بيونكس البريطانية التي طورت اليد الاصطناعية "آيليمب" واحدة مما يزيد علي 2300 شركة عارضة تشارك في معرض الصحة العربي في مركز دبي العالمي للمعارض والمؤتمرات ويعرض احدث الابتكارات الطبية والتطورات التكنولوجية مما يزيد علي 65 دولة، وفقا لصحيفة "الراية".
وتعتبر اليد الاصطناعية هذه واحدة من احدث الوسائط في سوق الاعضاء الاصطناعية فيما ستسعي شركة تاتش بيونكس خلال تواجدها في المعرض الي التعاون مع شركاء في القطاع الطبي وموزعين في الشرق الاوسط لهذه اليد الاصطناعية الناجحة والتي من المتوقع ان يستفيد منها اكثر من 100 الف مريض في انحاء العالم بنهاية شهر فبراير.



المصدر: http://www.muhandes.net/All/complement/NewsEng.aspx?numID=402


----------



## نهال رزق (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ارجو دعواتكم معنا اختي فقدت جزء من زراعها ونريد استبداله بجزء صناعي نريد معلومات في اقصي سرعه واسعار هذه الاطراف


----------



## Morad09 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

انجاز عظيم بالفعل 
شكراً على الخبر .....


----------

